# London tomorrow - anything new worth visiting?



## dsc

Like the title says, going to London tomorrow, will probably hit the usual places, like Milk Bar, Kaffeine, Prufrock and need to search for a decent burger joint. It's been a while since I've been, so maybe something new opened recently (cafe-wise) which is worth a visit?

Also, does SQM James have a cafe opened in London somewhere? I heard a rumour a while back, but not sure if it's still running or not.

Regards,

T.


----------



## dwalsh1

Check out The Attendant It's the next right past Kaffeine on your right. It's a converted loo underground.


----------



## jeebsy

Bulldog Edition in Ace Hotel is the Square Mile place doing all the interesting things with the EK.

Round the corner there's a place called Craft Coffee that's my favourite.

Are you wanting to get a burger round there or something more central? If you want something east, tasty but not too trendy try Byron near Liverpool St. Fairly reasonable and reliable. There's Meat Mission in Shoreditch too which is great. More central are Meat Liquor, Honest Burger, Patty and Bun etc.


----------



## dsc

Cheers Gents, will check those out.

As for burgers, I've tried Byron several times, indeed it is reliable. I've heard about Meat Mission / Meat Liquor before, but never got a chance to eat there. Anything Central-ish is good, although I dunno what's central in London to be honest, everything seems to be close to something central if you get my drift.

Regards,

T.


----------



## jeebsy

Meat Liquor is Oxford St central, Meat Mission is nearer Bulldog and Craft Coffee.

If you're eating in the evening avoid Meat Liquor, it's normally queued round the block by about 7pm. Honest Burger is the new hot ticket.


----------



## dsc

I'll probably be on my train back at 8pm or so, so eating will happen earlier. I'm basically going with this:

http://www.hamburger-me.com/p/best-burgers-in-london-top-10.html

just not sure if most places are open throughout the day, or only for lunch and evenings.

Not sure whether it's worth dropping into Prufrock, it's a bit off the beaten track and last time I was there it was a bit bland (both atmosphere and brew-wise).

Regards,

T.


----------



## jeebsy

Where are you thinking? Some of them split services, some open all day


----------



## dsc

Not sure, will double check all websites to make sure places are open when I go there. Cheers jeebsy!

Regards,

T.


----------



## adam0bmx0

Food wise, Flat Iron or Pitt Que


----------



## dsc

Argh! and I thought I've decided already. Both places look good, leaning towards Flat Iron though, love a nice steak.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Daren

As you seem like a knowledgeable bunch - any suggestions for decent coffee near the History/Science museum? I'm taking the family there Sunday.


----------



## drude

I doubt a better burger than http://www.bleeckerburger.co.uk/ @bleekerburger can be found anywhere. It's just a van but truly amazing. Have to check twitter to see where they are though.


----------



## jeebsy

Pitt Que is fantastic if you can get a table. Give me the old fashioned booking system any day!


----------



## rodabod

Climpson's at Broadway market serve fantastic coffee, and you can then go to the Sebright Arms down the road for an amazing burger and a pint of Jaipur IPA.


----------



## jcheung

Patty & Bun is my current favourite burger joint.

Meat Liquor is also great but they refused to cook to medium rare last time I was there.


----------



## drude

Daren said:


> As you seem like a knowledgeable bunch - any suggestions for decent coffee near the History/Science museum? I'm taking the family there Sunday.


I went to Fernandez & Wells with the family, which is just near the museums. Decent enough espresso, great sandwiches

Fernandez & Wells

8 Exhibition Rd

London SW7 2HF

http://www.fernandezandwells.com/


----------



## Daren

I've just had a nose at the F&W website Drude - looks really good (and they are using Hasbean so very promising). I'm sold! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## drude

No worries. If you're driving, parking is really cheap on Sundays on S.Carriage Drive at the Southern edge of the park - 5 mins walk down to the museums. My kids are a little younger than yours (judging by what I can remember of the anti-Bootsy vids) and they found the distance fine.

Make sure you have a sandwich


----------



## dsc

Great suggestions again Gents, will try to look for that burger van. Also need to make sure I have a map ready, marked up.

Regards,

T.


----------



## sambinstead

If you're after new and interesting places you need to check out Macintyre Coffee just off Hoxton square. He's built his own grinder (the features he mentioned sounded super interesting) to replace the EK43 they were running and pulls shots on 2 Kees Speedsters. Seems to have been using a fair few American roasters recently too so should be able to get your hands on some interesting beans.


----------



## dsc

I'm now back so will have to hit that place next time I'm in London. Overall my impressions are rather mixed, Kaffeine was sort of standard, nothing to write home about, The Attendant served me a super lemony double espresso which I did not enjoy, next was Bulldog which was again a disappointment, but this time in the filter area, underextracted sour, muddy brew. The highlight of the eveining was Patty&Bun, holy shmoly Batman that's some delicious burgers.

Regards,

T.


----------



## jcheung

Glad you enjoyed P&B. The are pretty good wings too if you visit again.

If you fancy ramen Bone Daddies and Tonkotsu are decent - both in Soho.


----------



## dsc

Went with standard cheeseburgers, knocks Byron out completely, just a different league. I wanted to check out bleeckerburger, but I was in Oxford Street close to a few other places I wanted to see, so P&B was an obvious choice. Had to queue for 30min at 17:30 and when we left at around 18:45 the line of people outside was getting pretty ridiculous.

Ramen sounds good - added to my list

Regards,

T.


----------



## jcheung

Yeah, it gets pretty busy. If I want to squeeze in a burger at lunchtime, I have to leave the office before midday to get there just as it opens.









The Nduja pizza at Pizza Pilgrims on Dean Street is pretty tasty if you want to add to your list.


----------



## dsc

One good thing about P&B is that you can always get take away.

Thanks for the suggestions Jerry!

Regards,

T.


----------



## aaronb

Fernandez & Wells is one of the originals serving good coffee in London.

Surprised nobody mentioned Mothers Milk either which is getting good reviews and hipster status.


----------



## jcheung

No problem.

One of the benefits of working in W1 and being obsessed with food









Expensive though!


----------



## Nod

Hey... This looked a very useful thread.. I'm coming up to London coffee festival from Plymouth and staying in Shoreditch. Any more tips on places to eat.. I was going to try dukes in Hagerstown... Can't get into meat mission and honest burgers are not a walk away... Into burgers, BBQ, ramen really anything quality...


----------



## jcheung

I can't get on with Honest Burgers personally. I've had it several times but have always left me wanting. The rosemary salt chips are very good though - better than the P&B version.

I don't get out to Shoreditch much but I've heard Duck & Waffle are very good.

I have a soft spot for the mixed grill in Tayyab's (near Brick Lane) if you fancy a curry. Actually, to be honest, I've never tried the curry there - only ever eaten the mixed grill.


----------



## aaronb

try Tayyabs or Lahore kebab house for Indian.

loads of suggestions for food on the london coffee fest thread.


----------



## Nod

Thanks hadn't spotted that.. I'll check it

Out...


----------



## Daren

drude said:


> I went to Fernandez & Wells with the family, which is just near the museums. Decent enough espresso, great sandwiches
> 
> Fernandez & Wells
> 
> 8 Exhibition Rd
> 
> London SW7 2HF
> 
> http://www.fernandezandwells.com/


Didn't get a chance to try the sandwich today as my kids were straining on the lead to get to the History museum, but managed to get a decent flat white - having not had one for a week it was like nectar!

Great recommendation Drude - cheers.


----------



## Atilla

Obviously places like Kaffeine, Flat White (although since the ownership change it has declined in grace), The Attendant et al are still the leaders of the pack but if you've not been, get to Great Ormond St and try The Espresso Room for coffee and a pastry then head to Caravan for dinner. Obviously the coffee from Caravan is great but the food there is just as good and I loved the fact that they are using lots of grains and more unusual cuts of meat in new and interesting ways.

I know you said you were looking for burgers or whatnot but I just had to chime in.


----------



## jcheung

The Attendant is minutes from work so I must try it.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mym

jcheung said:


> If you fancy ramen Bone Daddies and Tonkotsu are decent - both in Soho.


Bonedaddies are never short of superb in my experience, Tonkotsu is too much like a cocktail bar in ambience for me.

Below is the excellent Sour Pepper Ramen that I had at Bonedaddies on Saturday.


----------



## dsc

I'm definitely hitting Bone Daddies next week, missus has a job interview on Thu, so hopefully this will be a celebration!









Regards,

T.


----------



## jeebsy

Koya is excellent too in that vein


----------



## jcheung

Koya specialises in udon rather than ramen.

Looks great but I never got round to trying it.

There's ALWAYS a queue outside waiting for it to open so it can't be bad...


----------



## mym

I went to Koya to see what the fuss was about and found it distinctly underwhelming (and overpriced).


----------



## Wobin19

Just got back from a family day out. On the back of this thread we tried Byron for Burgers and New Row for coffee. Both were spot on. Cheers.


----------



## aaronb

New Row is a good call, a little on the dark side for me but nice people and the food is good.


----------



## dsc

Quick update, got to the burger van on Soutbank, not impressed to be honest. Didn't make it to Bonedaddies this time unfortunately, although stopped at Kaffeine for lunch again and again left a bit disappointed. I think they changed food suppliers or something else is off.

Regards,

T.


----------



## jcheung

T, just curious but do you remember which burger van was at Southbank? and what did you not like about the burger?


----------



## dsc

It was the Bleeckerburger van, as a whole the burger left me wanting more, there wasn't a lot of it like in the P&B, the meat was good (melts in your mouth) but there wasn't much else to it.

Regards,

T.


----------



## drude

I take it you didn't get the double burger?


----------



## dsc

Bacon burger it was, will give it another try with the double though next time I'm around.

Regards,

T.


----------



## jcheung

A burger that leaves you wanting more? Sounds good to me!


----------



## dsc

Lol I should've said that was meant in a negative way ie. too little there to get excited I guess it boils down to what you want in a burger, I prefer them P&B style with more stuff inside, if you like'em 'clean' you'll probably love them


----------



## jcheung

P&B all the way for me!... although I'll probably give it a go next time I pass through the Southbank.


----------



## jcheung

jcheung said:


> The Attendant is minutes from work so I must try it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


I finally got round to trying The Attendant this lunchtime.

Very nice Flat White using beans from Caravan and a rather tasty three cheese and ham brioche toasty (heavy on the dill - no bad thing).

Good call Atilla.


----------



## aulola

what do you think about london ?


----------



## dsc

I finally got to Bone Daddies last Sunday, great little place although as it turns out ramen is a bit too much flavour for me, maybe because I ordered the beef version. Dying to try some good gyoza in London this Sat, any suggestions?

Cheers,

T.


----------

